
Fishing Boats 'Going Dark' Raise Suspicion of Illegal Catches - Sinergy2
http://usa.oceana.org/publications/reports/avoiding-detection-global-case-studies-possible-ais-avoidance
======
Sinergy2
Title taken from NPR coverage: [https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2018/03/11/592802471...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2018/03/11/592802471/fishing-boats-going-dark-raise-suspicion-of-illegal-
catches-report-says)

